# Never feed someoe else's horse



## Nikkin

I buried my friend on Christmas 2014.Sydney my friend. My friend was a 17 hand bay TB gelding.Ex- race horse.He joined our family 11 years ago. He was a horse with attitude. Not a dangerous attitude,Yet at times it could be frustrating. He was a horse that most would not want. He tested everyone and everything. It was all a game to him. We had an understanding. He could test me and play his game for a moment, then he would do what I asked of him.He was an alpha male for sure. I called him a "kicker" even though he never kicked me. He would kick in my direction, but was always careful not to come close. He didn't want to hurt me, he just wanted to play . I was never scared by him or of him, but I have been scared for him. As mischievous as he was he was also 100 time more a lover. He was always there for me with a hug or to blow in my ear. He knew just when or what I needed. He was just goofy and could jerk a laugh from me, no matter how far away a laugh was. He would wipe a tear from my cheek with his. He just knew,knew what to do. I could never imagine life without him.
I had him either in the barn or out in the back pasture. I fed him oat hay. He was a healthy sound gelding.
About 4 years ago I got new neighbors. They had never owned any horses til they moved in. They bought 2 horses. One of their horses immediately ate my horses tail away. his tail looked like a broodmare's tail. Then his attitude changed. All of a sudden he was pawing at the ground, grinding his teeth and actually reaching around to nip me. I found myself having to jerk on the lead rope more and more to keep his attention. He became dangerous. I could not understand what was going on. His urine became very cloudy and dark. When I would feed, he stood funny, it almost looked like a horse stretched out from a tummy ache (colic),But it was subtle . Then my husband said: that horse is hopped up" and it clicked in my head, someone is feeding my horse... So the video cameras got pointed to my pasture. They were feeding him alfalfa.and lots of it. We asked them not to feed him. They said he looked hungry and skinny. He is a TB, keep in mind. They insisted that oat hay was a "hotter" feed than alfalfa. Yet they agreed not to feed him. I moved him up in the barn. and he became himself again.But keeping him in the barn is not fair to him and just mean in the summer months, as it gets above 100 here. Believing my neighbors when they said they would not feed him again, He was put out back in he pasture again. Long story short..a mild colic happened , then an abscess in his foot. Thinking it was from eating off the ground and since I had not been riding him, he was barefoot. I didn't think twice about it. The hoof healed fine and he he was fed sand clear on a regular schedule now along with his worming etc. He held his TB weight and structure. He continued to test me with everything. That seemed to be the routine. Then about 9 months ago a severe colic. I thought I had lost him. He was down and had held his breath so long, I actually said my goodbyes and was just standing up and he took a huge breath. He pulled through the colic but it took its toll on him. He dropped some weight during the recovery time.He lost some muscle tone and he just didn't look like his normal self. I kept him in the pasture so he could walk around and be with his buddy. Then another abscess . He never put the weight back on. Then over a month ago , I became very ill and was in bed for a month. My husband did the feeding. He just tosses the hay. He doesn't look the horses over, watch them walk up to the feed etc. Then I get a phone call from the neighbors." my horse is bleeding from the foot." So I made it out back and about fell over. My horses hoof had blown out near the hairline, almost all the way across his hoof. above his hoof, below the ankle was swollen and just didnt look right. I immediately put him in the barn. etc.They had not stopped the alfalfa feedings. My horse had foundered and the coffin bone caused such a huge abscess. His hoof was only hanging on by about an inch on each side. It would be a long long recovery if at all. So the decision had to be made.... It would be a ton in vet bills and the outcome not promising. The coffin bone was the main issue."sinking" with a large distal displacement.Insulin was a factor also. We were giving the recovery a try and going day by day. On Christmas night, he had to be put down. My horses buddy, btw also has foundered but not so severely .
I am telling this because I lost my friend,due to someone else deciding what my horse needed,without knowing my horse, or horses for that matter. Other peoples animals are not for anyone to decide what is good for them, without talking to the owners and listening to the owners. They may be "skinny" due to the breed, or a health issue or age, it could be anything...My heart is hurting and I live with guilt for not seeing the signs and understanding what was happening with my friend.I feel I let my friend down. My life is forever changed and the pain I feel right now is overwhelming. It took me a long time to figure out what was happening, because the idea of feeding someone else s animals, unless asked to do so, never entered my head, because I would never do that. Founder did not pop in my head because I was not doing anything that would make me worry that founder would become an issue. I more than likely will never ride again, as I can not afford to purchase another horse. I have lost my friend and my ability to ride, which has been my passion for over 35 years. Please Please people, never feed someone else s animals!!! Unless the owners ask you to.The neighbors intentions may have been good but the end result, is unbearable for me.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

If this had happened to me the neighbors would be hearing from me in some form or another.

Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## anndankev

I am so sorry for the pain and grief you are feeling, and for the suffering your horse went through.

Yes, I agree do not feed other peoples horses.

Hope you will heal from this hurting, and that another horse will come into your life at the right time for you.


----------



## loveduffy

Welcome to the forum - sorry for you lose I tell people not to feed other horses because of this happening


----------



## piglet

My heart aches for you. I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## Blue

Big long hug to you. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

People need to understand, that animals can have allergies as well. Never, ever feed anyone else's animals of any kind without the owner's knowledge and permission. And we owners need to remember to give all of our animals a once over a couple times a day. You just never know when an injury has happened.

((hug))


----------



## gunslinger

That's a tough one for sure....

I'm thinking your neighbors must feel terrible as well......

I saw the movie Unbroken over Christmas.....but the real story was not in the movie.....the real story was how Louie Zamperini saved himself after his ordeal was over....

I know your heart hurts too.....and the lesson that saved Louie is one of forgiveness......to forgive is divine.

I hope you find your peace soon...and find joy in riding again too....


----------



## GeorgiaGirl

So sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## Nikkin

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I still have not gone outside since Christmas, because I know there won't be the "feed me whinnies" and I know there will be no more usual morning interactions and I am scared when that doesn't happen, it will be final in my heart, even though my mind knows it is. As much as it hurts I am getting angry now more and more. The neighbors feel they did nothing wrong and blame me for feeding him oat hay. They insist oat hay is the "hotter feed" and I am in idiot for feeding him that. I don't want anything from them, except maybe acknowledgement , so it does not happen again to anyone. I do not believe that will happen .If I could get another horse, would they feed that one too?


----------



## mslady254

So,so sorry for your loss. Try not to continue to beat yourself up. It sounds like if you had realized and confronted the neighbors yet again, it wouldnt have made them stop. What a terrible tragedy.

I don't even give the other pasture horses a horse treat without prior permission from the owners. Unfortunately, too many people don't understand how sensitive horse's are to nutrition, carbs, etc. and the severe consequences that can ,and do occur. 

Time will bring some healing, so hang in there.

Fay


----------



## Blue

I'm not at all an advocate of lawsuits so that's not where I'm going with this, but these neighbors NEED to understand that they broke the law by feeding this horse after being asked not to.

I realize saying this doesn't help OP get over the loss of her loved horse, but I would be contacting a local vet or law enforcement to inform them that what they did was wrong and if OP chooses to get another horse they better mind their own business. If they have concerns over a horses weight or condition there are better ways to handle it.

I'm sorry I'm ranting, but we lost a beloved dog a few years ago. Absolutely no way to prove it but we have a sneaky feeling that a neighbor was feeding treats and old meat even after discussing with them that he had health issues and was on a very struct diet. 

Ok, I'm stepping down from my soap box now.


----------



## Corporal

I am so sorry for you! Prayers and hugs sent for your comfort.
Save your video. You may want to talk to an attorney about suing for the value of your horse and you have video evidence of tampering.
Again, I am praying for your healing.


----------



## Nikkin

I am sorry for the loss of your beloved dog. .. 
Some people just refuse to listen or admit an error on their part.. Unfortunately , my neighbors are those type of people.( Maybe they think I am suing them.. I don't know.) I live in a horse friendly neighborhood.Even if I moved, would they do this to the next people that live here? Talking with them is like talking to a brick wall. They may say yes but you know your being dismissed.They insist they know horses and have done nothing wrong.I ask myself do I want to engage ? Right now, I do not have the energy. Right now I am too heartbroken.Tomorrow , might be different. I know, I can not let this happen to another horse. Sydney's buddy has been moved back to his owners place. So I know he will be safe. That's not really fair either...I can't have horses for fear of their safety... It is a tough position to be in. The situation is not right. I have some thinking to do....How can you teach someone that refuses to be taught ? How can you show someone something, when they know everything? It feels like an almost impossible task...(key word almost )


----------



## Corporal

You are in pain right now. Just save the video and take a look at it in March. Meanwhile, is your Vet involved?


----------



## Nikkin

I had the vet involved from the hoof blowing out til he was put down. I have not asked for any copies of anything yet.I need to get them. There was no autopsy done, The vet recommended that he be euthanized on Christmas .


----------



## gunslinger

Nikkin said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. I still have not gone outside since Christmas, because I know there won't be the "feed me whinnies" and I know there will be no more usual morning interactions and I am scared when that doesn't happen, it will be final in my heart, even though my mind knows it is. As much as it hurts I am getting angry now more and more. The neighbors feel they did nothing wrong and blame me for feeding him oat hay. They insist oat hay is the "hotter feed" and I am in idiot for feeding him that. I don't want anything from them, except maybe acknowledgement , so it does not happen again to anyone. I do not believe that will happen .If I could get another horse, would they feed that one too?


I so look forward to my morning and evening feedings with my three.....and though I haven't lost a horse (yet), I can imagine how bad it must hurt.

Wallaby lost her beloved Miss Lacy less than a year ago and was fortunate to find another heart horse Mr. Fabs.

Things won't ever be the same, but I hope a Mr. Fabs might find a place in your heart too.....

I know you're angry......I probably would be to....no, I'm sure I would be.....but anger can destroy.....

Medieval theologian Thomas Aquinas said Anger is "the name of a passion. A passion of the sensitive appetite is good in so far as it is regulated by reason, whereas it is evil if it set the order of reason aside."

I'm sorry you're hurting.....and it's okay that your angry.....


----------



## Foxhunter

I am sorry you last your horse, however several things come to mind.

Forst off, the horse mush have been very lame for several adys before the coffin BO e protruded through his foot. That should have been picked up on.

Secondly, there must have been signs that the neighbours were still feeding Alpha to the horses. On seeing this they. Should have been contacted.

Thirdly. TBs of any age should not be skinny.

Fourthly, of the horses were eating and clearing the Alpha then they mush have been short of other food To clear it.

Fifth, the fact that you say the top of the hoof had 'blown' sounds more like he had put his foot through some wire. 

Any good lawyer could point these facts out.


----------



## Nikkin

You are correct. I should have picked up on it sooner. I will live with that guilt for ever now.My TB was not skinny , It was their opinion. I would have noticed the lameness if I were not sick in bed and doing the feeding. We grow our own oat hay and there was not a shortage of food for the horses. Attorneys don't need to sort it out. I posted this in hopes this does not happen to anyone else. Not looking for a lawsuit or a fight with anyone. Just hoping it never has to happen to anyone ever.


----------



## Nikkin

I have 3 rail vinyl fencing with no wire


----------

